# git push to apache+webdav problems (webdav lock)

## the_g_cat

Hello,

I can't get git to work with a repository shared over apache+webdav. Here the apache config of the test scenario (the real thing has ssl and another auth scheme, but I stripped it all to find the error, and I get errors even without the other stuff):

```

<VirtualHost x.x.x.x:80>

   ServerName git.some.where

   ServerAdmin root@some.where

   DocumentRoot "/var/git"

   <IfDefine DAV>

   <Location "/">

      DAV on

      AuthType basic

      AuthName "GIT Repositories"

      Require valid-user

      AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/test

      </Location>

   </IfDefine>

   <Directory "/var/git">

      Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

      AllowOverride None

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

   </Directory>

   <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

      ServerEnvironment apache apache

   </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

```

And in /var/git, I did:

```

$ mkdir test && cd test && git --bare init --shared && git update-server-info && chown -R apache:apache .

```

This is what I get in the apache error.log (after stopping apache, deleting the dav lockdb, restarting apache) when I try to push to the repository (note that git goes through fine and doesn't throw any error):

```

[Tue Jul 28 09:26:43 2009] [error] [client x.x.x.x] Invalid method in request 

```

I must say I'm a little at the end of my apache-foo here, and I have no clue whatsoever what to try next... Thanks for any help you can give  :Smile: 

Felix

----------

